# Shoulder arthroscopy with microfracture



## seslinger (Feb 8, 2010)

I am looking for a cpt code other than the unlisted for a "shoulder arthroscopy microfracture of chondral defect of the glenoid".  

The op note reads:  ... a curette was then used to remove the fibrous tissue overlying the chondral defect.  It was also used to make sure that we had nice vertical walls of the surrounding articular cartilage.  When this was accomplished, a bur in reverse was then used to remove the remaining soft tissues off the condyle of the glenoid.  When this was accomplished, awl was then used for microfracture, and the were placed approx. 2 to 4mm apart.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bmanene (Dec 17, 2012)

No specific CPT code for Shoulder microfracture. Try 29823. Otherwise, unlisted code with op report submitted.


----------

